

If php were british: - jayzalowitz
http://www.addedbytes.com/blog/if-php-were-british/?foolhn

======
jayzalowitz
My favorite part:

would_you_mind { // Code here } actually_i_do_mind (Exception £e) { //
Politely move on cheerio('Message'); }

Clearly this is not a programming language for canadians... (they are too kind
to throw this kind of an exception)

